# VBA Excel | Pop-up Fenster



## Usen (27. August 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte in einer Excel-Datei ein Pop-up Fenster einbauen, dass *automatisch *beim öffnen der Datei erscheint.
Das mit der Messagebox bekomme ich noch hin, aber wie kann ich Excel sagen, dass es sich automatisch beim Öffnen direkt auf die untere Codezeile stürzt? 


```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()

    MsgBox ("Hier kommt mein Text rein")

End Sub
```


----------



## Zvoni (27. August 2018)

Makros sind aktiviert?


----------



## Usen (27. August 2018)

Die Makros sind aktiv. Das Problem ist bereits gelöst.

*Lösung*:
Auf der VBA Oberfläche in Excel befindet sich der Strukturbaum auf der linken Seite. Damit ein Popup beim Öffnen erscheint, muss man im Strukturbaum auf "Diese Arbeitsmappe" gehen und den Code dort einfügen. Das wars.


----------

